# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Karbohidratet dhe proteinat

## Mina

Me duhet ndihme por nga nje ekspert, dietolog apo dikush tjeter qe ndihet i afte, per nje liste te plote dhe te sakte karbohidratesh dhe proteinash. Eshte mire te cilesohen me vete sejcila kategori. Lista, mundesisht, te jete sa me e pasur.

----------


## ATMAN

une mund tju ndihmoj por me pare me thuaj per cfare te duhet dieta

----------


## Mina

arun, faleminderit! Nuk eshte diete kjo qe kerkoj! Ushqimet ndahen ne kategori dhe sejcila kategori ka gamen e vet te produkteve. Me duhen lista si p.sh. proteinat: mishi, veza, qumshti etj. si dhe karbohidratet por keto lista te jene sa me te plota e te pasura me produkte.

----------


## ATMAN

per keto kategori po te flas edhe une
 nese ju deshironi te ushqeheni me nje kategori te caktuar ushqimi , ju me siguri duhet te keni edhe nje qellim te caktuar 

nje thenje e lashte thote 

*ne jemi cfare hame 
ne jemi cfare mendojme*

nese ti nuk me tegon qellimin une nuk mund te tregoj dieten e paster per te mare 
proteina dhe karbohidrate

mina ushqimi eshte edhe nje nga sekretet e suksesit ne jete, dhe ne gjuhen sanskrite ky sekret quhet  PRAMITAHARA

pramitahara po te perkthehet ne gjuhen shqipe do te thote
ne sasine e duhur dhe me vlera ushqyese

----------


## PINK

> arun, faleminderit! Nuk eshte diete kjo qe kerkoj! Ushqimet ndahen ne kategori dhe sejcila kategori ka gamen e vet te produkteve. Me duhen lista si p.sh. proteinat: mishi, veza, qumshti etj. si dhe karbohidratet por keto lista te jene sa me te plota e te pasura me produkte.



mos e ke gje fjalen per "WeightWatchers " ... 

se nese rregjistrohesh me to .. ato te japin nje list .. ku i ndajne cdo ushqim ne kategori me vete .. te tregon se sa points ( pike ) ka secila ushqim ... se cfare duhet te hash me shume .. dhe me pak gjithashtu .. ( nuk mund te thuash se eshte diete .. se mund te hash sa te duash .. por duhet te dish se cfare te hash .. duke pasur listen e " Points " .. mund te shikosh se sa fiber , Calories .. ose Fat ka certain ushqim ..)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> arun, faleminderit! Nuk eshte diete kjo qe kerkoj! Ushqimet ndahen ne kategori dhe sejcila kategori ka gamen e vet te produkteve. Me duhen lista si p.sh. proteinat: mishi, veza, qumshti etj. si dhe karbohidratet por keto lista te jene sa me te plota e te pasura me produkte


Mina do postoj kete liste neqoftese te ndihmon...por s'jam e sigurte, mbase ke gjetur keto informacione dhe kerkon te tjera..nejse here it is:

Food Group: 
Bread, Cereals, Rice, Pasta and Noodles

Main distinguishing nutrients:
Carbohydrate, iron, thiamin

Other significant dietary components: 
Energy, protein, fat, fibre, magnesium, zinc, riboflavin, niacin equivalents, folate, sodium


Food Group: 
Meat, Fish, Poultry, Eggs, Nuts and Legumes

Main distinguishing nutrients:
Protein, iron, zinc

Other significant dietary components: 
Fat, cholesterol, niacin, equivalents, vitamin B12


nje wesite tjeter
http://xspy.com/htm-pages/most-nutritous-foods.htm

Natural simple carbohydrate foods list



List of some natural foods made up of mostly simple carbohydrates. These foods are low in simple sugars and do not promote weight gain.  



Apples

Blackberries

Blackcurrants

Cherry

Cranberries

Grapefruit

Kiwi

Lemon

Melon

Oranges

Peach

Pear

Plum

Raspberries

Strawberries




The list below shows some food products that contain a large percentage of simple carbohydrates. Foods containing lots of added table sugar can also be added to the list. These foods contain lots of added sugar and most are high in calories. These foods should be limited to lose weight.



Table sugar

Cakes 

Biscuits - plain

Jam

Chocolate

Fudge

Candy

Toffee

Gums

Boiled sweets

Mint Sweets

Liquorice

Honey

Soft drinks

Tinned fruits

Chutney

Pickle

Puddlings - some

Sources of carbohydrates



Many processed foods high in carbohydrates also tend to have a high fat and calorie content so these should be limited when trying to losing weight. For example, potatoes are low in calories and a great source of complex carbohydrate, however potatoes are also the main ingredient in hash browns from McDonalds yet "weight for weight" they contain more fat and calories than a cheeseburger or Big Mac!



When planning your carbohydrate intake you should try to consume fresh natural foods and ingredients. Check labels on processed foods for their fat and calorie content. As a rule of thumb if the product has more than 15 grams of fat in 100 grams of product then it should be limited or a much smaller portion consumed.

----------


## Leila

Beme pak nutrition ne gjimnaz. Rexhina, ti duhet t'i njohesh me mire se ben dhe biologji. Ndersa une bej kimi, reaksione, elemente, etj..

Proteinat e kompletuara gjinden ne ushqime me origjine prej kafsheve. Proteinat e pakompletuar gjinden ne ushqime me origjine perimesh dhe ne xhelatin. Ja dhe nje liste te ushqimeve qe kane shume proteine.
- mish rose
- mish pule
- peshk: salmon, tuna
- mish gjeli
- fast foods: hamburger, taco
- djath: cottage, ricotta (s'i di djathrat ne Shqip)
- mish qingji
- mish vici
- soybean (soje)
- mish derri
- mish lope/kau
- qumesht i kondensuar (i embelsuar, ne kuti teneqe)
- elb
- molusk
- thjerrez (lentil)
- bizele
- fasule
- hikerr, hejde (buckwheat)
- oriz
- patate
- kos

Karbohidratet perfshijne sheqerin, ne starch qe nuk e di si perkthehet ne Shqip, dhe ne fiber. Karbohidratet jane perimet, drithera, dhe bime bishtajore (fasule). Gjindet gjithashtu ne oriz, dhe meli (millet).
- makarona
- spageti
- oriz kaf
- patate
- pothuaj te gjitha brumerat (perseritje, e di)
- buke me miell te pasitur
- miser
- zhardhok (patate e embel, "yam" i themi ne ketu)
- bizele
- fasule
- thjerrez

----------


## amaro

me sa kom pa nga kto gocat qe me rrethojn sa me shume mbajne diet aq me shume fryhen, nuk dua te lej ne mes te rruges per at pune po te them qe te djegesh disa yndyra ne menyre sa me te bukur try to search for "Atkinson diet" por thuhet qe dhe ky ja kishte fut kot.

----------


## Leila

Po shoh disa prej jush te permendni dieten per te humbur peshe. Dieta nuk eshte gjithnje per te humbur peshe por per t'u kujdesur te hash ushqime te shendetshme. Grate shtatzena duhet te kene njohuri mbi vitaminat, proteinat, etj. dhe te ushqehen sa me mire, pasi femija i "vjedh" shume proteina, dhe nje shtatzani e vetme e plak femren 2 vjet. Sportistet, gjithashtu. Edhe ne te tjeret duhet t'i kemi keto njohurish pavaresisht se nuk kemi punen apo nje femije qe varet tek cfare ushqimesh hajme, cfare proteinash, vitaminash, karbohidrate fusim ne trup.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Beme pak nutrition ne gjimnaz. Rexhina, ti duhet t'i njohesh me mire se ben dhe biologji. Ndersa une bej kimi, reaksione, elemente, etj..


besoj se kjo lista jote do e ndihmoj me shume Minen ^_^...leila tani ne biologji po mesojm per strukturen dhe funksionin e kater makromolekulet (lipids (yndyrat), karbohidratat, proteinat, dhe nucleic acids dhe jo per ushqimet qe perbehen me keto makromolekulet, por sic the vete ne gjimnaz i kemi mesuar dhe jemi te njohur me Piramiden e ushqimeve, por vetem nga gjimnazi mbaj mend disa ushqime ne kategorin e karbohidratat, proteinat, yndyrat, minerals)...kurse kete simester ne universitet po fillojm te mesojm per qelizat, enzymes  te ndryshme (se di si thuhet ne shqipe) por eshte protein, and per different molecule bonds, and processes undergoing in and out of the cell...enzymes si *G proteinat*, dhe G protein receptors ose tyransine kynase receptors etje...pra deri tani vetem po mesoj si formohen, dhe per "udhetimin e tyre" trusduction pathway to get a cellular response...prandaj nuk dihem "eksperte" me shume se ty...me vone mbase ne kapitullat e tjera apo te fundit do me  "zmadhohet" njohuria per keto makromolekulet...por ne fillim duhet te blej nje fjalor anglisht-shqip  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mina

Nje falenderim te madh per te gjithe ju qe moret pjese ketu dhe me ndihmuat shume! Ju jam mirenjohese!
Nje kerkese: Kjo teme duhet derguar edhe tek Estetika pasi ky informacion ka vlere!

----------


## Alket123

> Proteinat e kompletuara gjinden ne ushqime me origjine prej kafsheve. Proteinat e pakompletuar gjinden ne ushqime me origjine perimesh dhe ne xhelatin. Ja dhe nje liste te ushqimeve qe kane shume proteine.
> - mish rose
> - mish pule


Kush ka proteina me shume mishi i derrit, vicit, lopes, deles, pules,roses etj etj?

----------


## craghav027@gmai

me numrin e atyre gocat që më përfshinë sasinë që ha më pak ushqim junk mjaft frymë më shumë, unë do të preferoja të mos leja në mes të rrugës për të punuar duke thënë që të konsumoj pak yndyrë në rrugën më ideale të përpiqesh të kërkosh "Atkinson Ushqimi "megjithatë thuhet se kjo ishte e kotë

----------

